# Door lips on smoker in or out



## bigsal51 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am building my propane rig and i have a question on lips on the doors. Should i put them on top or inside the door. Or has anyone done both in and out and what steel to you use. My lonhorn deluxe has the lip inside and it still leaks smoke quite a bit. so what should i do.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 9, 2009)

i've made them both ways they both work about the same and i have just added 2 pieces to the door to make it bigger and overlap the opening this also works very well. the overlap is the easiest way.


----------



## jdt (Apr 9, 2009)

I kinda like the clean look of the inside lip as the door looks flush, I know the doors of an outside lip style are flush to they just don't look that way by the time you get a piece of 1/8 inch steel welded to them.


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 9, 2009)

The only problem is with the lip on the inside, it's harder to do a pull-out cooking grate, which is clutch. I say on the outside of the door.


----------



## bigsal51 (Apr 10, 2009)

I forgot about the pullouts. Do you have a pic of the overlap. Thanks guys


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't but think of of this way....

Your cooking grate will be approximately the entire width of the door opening, if not more. For pullouts, you will need some angle at the outside of the openings for the cooking grates to slide/rest on.

If the additional flashing or overlap was on the inside or on the tank side, it wouldn't completely cover the perimeter of the opening in order to leave room for the cooking grates to slide out, so I am thinking you wouldn't get as good of a seal.

Also, IMO any weight you add to the door itself will just help it seal more once it is closed.


----------

